# Suspension Opinions and Upgrading



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Rear UR tower, and rear sway bar. The lowering springs and strut brace would've been fine, but when you tighten up the front as much as you did with the lower bar, and keep the back stock, you drastically improve where your tires direct your Cruze, but keep you ass flapping around unable to keep up. I would get the rear sway FIRST and then the UR tower brace. See how that works and then go for coils if its still not up to your standards, but the tower brace and sway bar will most likely make a night and day difference.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I know alot of MOPAR guys (from my Challenger Days) that ran Pedders; those that raced, loved them; those that didn't race, not so much. They are extremely stiff and the ride is rock hard.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

I had Pedders in my GTO. They work, but as with any sport suspension they are going to be rough.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the Pedders Xa Coilovers on my 1LT RS. I love them, but are very stiff for street use. I don't go to the race track, prolly would if I had one nearby. But from what I understand KSport are a softer coilover (on the rear). 

Pedders use a 30way adjustable shock, with 6K Springs on Front and Rear.
KSports use a 36way adjustable shock, with 6K Front Springs, and I think its 4.6K Rear Spring. 

The Fronts work great with the Pedders, but having that stiffer spring on the rear you can really feel it when driving in town. I hit a bump, and my 4yr old daughter bounces around in her Child Seat. She can't drink anything in the car or it spill everywhere in the back seat LOL..

So, I would either take *Smurfenstein*suggestion, or since you are doing track time, I would go with Pedders Xa's as they are Track Proven!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> I have the Pedders Xa Coilovers on my 1LT RS. I love them, but are very stiff for street use. I don't go to the race track, prolly would if I had one nearby. But from what I understand KSport are a softer coilover (on the rear).
> 
> Pedders use a 30way adjustable shock, with 6K Springs on Front and Rear.
> KSports use a 36way adjustable shock, with 6K Front Springs, and I think its 4.6K Rear Spring.
> ...


The only problem in terms of coilovers, is that it will either keep the same level of stiffness front/back as he has now, or exaggerate it, and make it even MORE unbalanced. You see, the coilovers replace the struts and springs, giving you a lower ride height and a stiffer ride. What this does is lower the center of gravity of your car so you get less body roll, allowing you to keep more fluid control through a corner. What they DON'T do, is reinforce the frame/chassis of the car.

You end up putting the same, if not more stress on the frame/chassis of the car, and with the front struts reinforced with a bar up top and underneath, they will become even more planted and solid on the ground giving you added control. However, since the rear struts are non-reinforced, the back of his car will stay loose, if not become more loose with the added stress, seeing as the front of his car can now handle more.

In short, Go with the rear tower brace and strut bar FIRST. Your stock struts and B&G Springs will keep roughly the same amount of body roll as you have now, however the added sway bar and tower brace will help regulate the pressure/stress when cornering, and can even help reduce body roll. In the end you end up with a car who's @$$ can keep up with its nose

Besides, since you already have the lowering springs, you already get a decent 80% of the benefit coilovers will give you, and for $1,000 vs. $500 I would get the UR tower brace and ISM rear sway bar, because I have the feeling that once you do, you might be happy/content enough with your current set up. Also, if you are still dead set on coilovers, you'll get the maximum amount of performance from them.

EDIT: sorry, I had to change the 3rd paragraph due to slight wrongness.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, I'm getting the rear sway bar ordered up this weekend. For the Ultra Racing rear strut brace, do you lose trunk room or is the bar high enough and out of the way. Thanks again.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> Thanks for all the input, I'm getting the rear sway bar ordered up this weekend. For the Ultra Racing rear strut brace, do you lose trunk room or is the bar high enough and out of the way. Thanks again.


The bar is out of the way, the only thing you have to do is cut a small portion of the trunk liner so it fits back into it's spot. I will say though that the installation of the tower brace can be a complete b***h. In order to help you in your installation, here is a quick install write up:

Attach fishing line to the bolt where it is welded to the metal tab.

Push the thread through the cut out above the mounting hole.

With your middle finger, tap/hit/jiggle the bolt around until the thread starts to poke through the hole, then pull it through(This will be easier on the driver's side, since there is a larger cut out below the mounting hole, however there is none on the passenger side, so practice on the safe side first).

Hold the bolt down from the tab with your middle finger as you place the brace, and then the washer over it.

Put the nut into a socket to help get it started onto the thread, but don't tighten(driver's side).

Simply repeat on the passenger side and then fully tighten and enjoy your brace!

On a side note, seeing as you're in SoCal, if you order your brace and bring it to the meet on April 6th that I'm organizing, I can help you install it.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I might have to take you up on that offer. Where is that meet going to happen.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

In about 5 days i will have Pedders XA Coil-overs installed on my Cruze and i have already 5x UR bars, so i can tell you then how it is.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> I might have to take you up on that offer. Where is that meet going to happen.


I'm still looking into a good place, should have the locatin picked by tomorrow night.

@ Poje: what do you mean by x5 UR bars? Lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Just look at my sig, u can see pics, i have 5 UR bars installed.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I bit the bullet this weekend and ordered Pedders Coilovers from TTR. And I ordered a Whiteline rear sway bar. Should be a fun month of installs


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

You made the right choice, i installed my Pedders Friday, it looks like this :










I love them, but they have an Hard ride but not harsh, quality stuff.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice, my rear sway bar should be here Tuesday than coilovers will be going on the same time.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

On your Pedders, you can ajust from Soft to Hard in 30 increments, i suggest strongly that you don't go softer then 7 front / rear.

When i installed mine, it was at Zero (full soft) and i bottomed-out a couple of time, i tried at 4 and it was still too soft with the Spring rate we have, so 7 seems to be acceptable for now, but im on Winter tires, maybe i'll have to change it again on Summer tires...


----------

